# Sawzall



## palart (Oct 3, 2005)

The Porter Cable (9750 variable angle tiger claw) How would you rate this product?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Beaver

I would give it 4 1/2 stars out of 5 stars, it's the only sawzall I know about that will let you cut at a right angle to the cut, that's to say snap and lock the head at a right angle, but it's a bit high in price about 200.oo bucks the norm.

Bj


----------



## ATLAS 2556 (Oct 29, 2006)

Hi beve ! I have been using sawzalls for over 40 years... these none like the milwaukee they take a beating and keep on sawing.......Tom


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I have owned a Tiger Saw for years. It has every bit of the quality of a comparably priced Milwaukee saw. The Tiger Claw with its added feature of a swiveling head is a great tool. PC does not make poor quality tools.


----------

